# Used Embroidery Software



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I am getting into embroidery buying a pr600 and looking for some software at a reasonable price to be able to do simple things. Im new at all this so want something that would be simple to use. Does anyone have any old software they are selling or know of a place that sells something simple at a reasonable price?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Check into Embird. Some embroidery software licenses cannot be transferred. If they can, sometimes the transfer fee is close to the new price.


----------



## fishnstk (Oct 12, 2005)

Mike, try Stitch Era Universal from Lorilee designs its free just pay the postage. . I use it and its east to learn. Gary


----------



## tshirtsteveES65 (Jan 25, 2011)

I believe it is free by download now...

Free Sierra software for Embroidery & more...


----------



## fajedi (Oct 6, 2010)

Good stuff


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi guys thanks for the tips, I ordered the stitch era program and got it in the mail about a week ago, I put it on my pc but for some reason when ever I try to use it I keep getting errors, I didnt know if this was something to do with the program itself (to be hoenst I wasnt expecting much since its a free program and I know some can be in the $1000s.) I tryed uploading a file to try to turn to stitches I belive its called and it pops up with an error everytime. Any ideas on what it might be?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are more specific about what error message you are getting, some of us might be able to help you determine what the problem is.

Unfortunately, SEU and Embroidery Office generate a lot of 'access violation' errors which generally mean you are trying to do something you should be able to do but the software can't figure out what you are trying to do. Once you get once of these errors, save your file, exit the program and restart it - anything else and you will most likely lose whatever work you are doing.

I think Sierra needs to increase the number of bananna's they are paying their software testers...


----------

